# Why want to PKGNG install packages I don't need?



## parcival (Feb 7, 2014)

Hi all,
have here a fresh FreeBSD 10.0. I make my own packages with poudriere (php55, zabbix22 -> psql 9.3) with the following make.conf (jail).


```
WITHOUT_X11=yes
DEFAULT_PGSQL_VER=93
DEFAULT_MYSQL_VER=55
DEFAULT_PHP_VER=55
```

and install my own packages with the option `"-r" (repo)`, everything works without problem.
But after an `pkg update && pkg upgrade`, i proposed following packages to the installation.


```
Updating repository catalogue
Upgrades have been requested for the following 18 packages:

    Installing postgresql90-client: 9.0.15 [FreeBSD]
    Installing php5: 5.4.24 [FreeBSD]
    Installing php5-xmlwriter: 5.4.24 [FreeBSD]
    Installing php5-dom: 5.4.24 [FreeBSD]
    Installing php5-xml: 5.4.24 [FreeBSD]
    Installing php5-simplexml: 5.4.24 [FreeBSD]
    Installing php5-ctype: 5.4.24 [FreeBSD]
    Installing php5-sockets: 5.4.24 [FreeBSD]
    Installing php5-ldap: 5.4.24 [FreeBSD]
    Installing php5-snmp: 5.4.24 [FreeBSD]
    Installing php5-bcmath: 5.4.24 [FreeBSD]
    Installing php5-gd: 5.4.24 [FreeBSD]
    Installing php5-gettext: 5.4.24 [FreeBSD]
    Installing php5-mysqli: 5.4.24 [FreeBSD]
    Installing php5-mysql: 5.4.24 [FreeBSD]
    Installing php5-mbstring: 5.4.24 [FreeBSD]
    Installing php5-session: 5.4.24 [FreeBSD]
    Installing php5-xmlreader: 5.4.24 [FreeBSD]

The upgrade will require 24 MB more space
```

Of course, this installation fails because it is in conflict with my packages.

This does not help also:
`pkg set -o database/postgresql90-client:database/postgresql93-client`

An `pkg info postgresql90-client or php55` gives `pkg: No package(s) matching` here.

To me, this looks like the pkg use/see not the DEFAULT (php55, psql9.3) of my own created packages.
If i install my own `net-mgmt/zabbix22-frontend` with my DEFAULT php55, pkg want to install php5.
Or f i install my own `databases/p5-Class-DBI-Pg` with my DEFAULTpsql9.3,  pkg want to install postgresql90-client.

What am i doing wrong?
What is the correct approach with own packages and their own DEFAULT?

Thanks for any help here.
Stefan


----------



## SirDice (Feb 7, 2014)

*Re: Why want to pkng install packages i don't need?*



			
				parcival said:
			
		

> What am i doing wrong?
> What is the correct approach with own packages and their own DEFAULT?


You need to disable the default repository and add information about your own. You installed your own packages but the tools are still looking at the official repository. Any pkg-install(8) or pkg-upgrade(8) will fetch packages from the FreeBSD repository (which have all been built with the default options, not yours).


----------

